# Tuscarora RR Open House



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Tuscarora Railroad management office is pleased to announce its annual open house. 

Sunday, August 8
10 am - 5 pm

Centennial, Colorado

PM or e-mail for more info.

Later,

K


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin 
Wish I could make it, I think a pair of Dash 9s would look great on your layout....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A great day. We probably had around 50 people stop by today; mostly club members, but also some neighbors, friends, and co-workers. Weather was wonderful, derailments were few. On top of that, Andy decided that seeing daddy's trains running in the garden were enticing enough for him to finally take his first steps! Fortunately, the rock edging on the railroad was sufficient to stop his progress at that point (at least until he decided to crawl on the tracks again). 

Sorry I didn't get any photos today--too busy chatting with people. 

Later, 

K


----------

